# Controlador pid analogo en proteus



## JULIANCAMILO (May 25, 2010)

Hola compañeros sucede que estaba realizando una actividad para mi trabajo en la materia control básico, el profesor nos coloco un circuito de demostración, una planta de temperatura y dijo que si la queríamos simular es nos explicaba y colaboraba entonces estuve leyendo el libro de proteus y ccs y  hay un ejemplo del PID realizado con microcontrolador y es muy bueno también busque acá en  internet y encontré ese circuito del libro mejorado con display lcd y menú de configuración se llama Control PID con anti-windup en PIC y CCSRTOS y esta excelente hay en la pagina esta pero como yo medio entiendo de programación lo simule y compile para ensayar pero el profe dijo que estaba muy bueno el trabajo pero que le gustaría mas bien análogo entonces me dedique a realizarlo y resulta que este me gusto y espero que les sirva de ayuda a alguien si le sirve así como encontré el mismo programado y compartido para cualquiera.

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=26780.0
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9236/pid.png
http://img84.imageshack.u
[IMG=http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9236/pid.png][/IMG]


----------



## tukyale (Dic 1, 2013)

Disculpen que reviva este tema, pero alguien me podria explicar la funcion de este circuito??...o sea, que funcion cumple cada operacional?


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 1, 2013)

Hola tukyale

Supongo que te refieres al circuito que adjuntó JULIANCAMILO en su mensaje #1 fechado 25/May/2010.

La función que cumple cada amplificador operacional en aquel circuito viene descrita en el documento que te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## migueleteabril (Mar 16, 2014)

Control PID , PI, P de un circuito RRCC...


----------



## schwarzenegger (May 14, 2015)

en el archivo win rar de la primera respuesta no me aparecen los archivos


----------



## ricbevi (May 14, 2015)

schwarzenegger dijo:


> en el archivo win rar de la primera respuesta no me aparecen los archivos



Hola...Algo mal estas haciendo por que yo acabo de bajarlo, descomprimirlo, abrirlo(Proteus-Isis) y esto tiene dentro.
Saludos.

Ric


----------

